# New Monster Cutter



## JimDawson (May 3, 2016)

UPS just dropped this off!  It's for a project I'm currently working on.  It was supposed to be a 6 flute, but it looks like I clicked on the wrong part number.  No matter, a 2 flute will work I'll just have to plunge a little slower.  Later I'll post what I'm doing with it.  The entire operation is plunge cuts, should be interesting, and I'll explain the whys and hows.

Now it's time to go make big chips


----------



## kd4gij (May 3, 2016)

Waiting to see what you have up your sleeve for that cutter.


----------



## pineyfolks (May 3, 2016)

1/2" shank 2 1/2" cutter???


----------



## Andre (May 3, 2016)

You have me in diameter but I have you in length. I have a Weldon Weldonite 1x6" four flute endmill that came from Xerox from probably the 70's or 80's. I use the shank to calibrate my 1-2" micrometer LOL. With my indicating 1" Federal MikeMaster micrometer it reads 9.9998", so I set the 1-2" mic to read two tenths under and I'm set.


----------



## JimDawson (May 3, 2016)

2 inch dia, 3/4 shank.


----------



## dlane (May 3, 2016)

Not much center cutting with that one, I could be wrong .


----------



## JimDawson (May 4, 2016)

Andre said:


> You have me in diameter but I have you in length. I have a Weldon Weldonite 1x6" four flute endmill



That's a big end mill


----------



## Reeltor (May 4, 2016)

If we are talking about large endmills, I picked up a brand new old stock Niagara.  Don't know what possessed me to buy it, 2" diameter, 2" shank, 5", 8-flutes


----------



## JimDawson (May 5, 2016)

OK, I finally made some chips with it today.

Here's what I am doing with it.  One pass, 0.480 DOC, 2.5 inches down.  I'll post more on this later in another thread.  I want to explain the fixture and why it has the features it has.


----------



## Reeltor (May 5, 2016)

Jim,

That fixture looks interesting, looking forward to seeing more information on it


----------



## brino (May 5, 2016)

I am "watching" this thread........
-brino


----------

